# Battlefield 3 Beta Info Thread [Update 5 - Battlelog Online]



## robbe (8. September 2011)

*Update 5:
*Seit Heute ist die Battlelog Website Online. Ich selber kann mich nicht einloggen, scheinbar funktioniert es aber bei denjenigen die einen Early Access Key haben.
*



Update 4:
*Jetzt ist es Offiziell, die Closed Beta startet am 27.09.2011, die Open Beta folgt 2 Tage später am 29.09. Laufen wird sie bis zum 10.Oktober.
Zu Spielen sein wird Operation Metro im Rush Modus. Dazu gibt es gleich noch die Systemanforderungen:

Minimum System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS VISTA (SERVICE PACK 2) 32-BIT
PROCESSOR: 2 GHZ DUAL CORE (CORE 2 DUO 2.4 GHZ OR ALTHON X2 2.7 GHZ)
MEMORY: 2 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD (AMD): DIRECTX 10.1 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (ATI RADEON  3000, 4000, 5000 OR 6000 SERIES, WITH ATI RADEON 3870 OR HIGHER  PERFORMANCE)
GRAPHICS CARD (NVIDIA): DIRECTX 10.0 COMPATIBLE WITH 512 MB RAM (NVIDIA  GEFORCE 8, 9, 200, 300, 400 OR 500 SERIES WITH NVIDIA GEFORCE 8800 GT OR  HIGHER PERFORMANCE)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE

Recommended System Requirements
OS: WINDOWS 7 64-BIT
PROCESSOR: QUAD-CORE CPU
MEMORY: 4 GB
HARD DRIVE: 20 GB
GRAPHICS CARD: DIRECTX 11 COMPATIBLE WITH 1024 MB RAM (NVIDIA GEFORCE GTX 560 OR ATI RADEON 6950)
SOUND CARD: DIRECTX COMPATIBLE
KEYBOARD AND MOUSE
DVD ROM DRIVE
*






Update 3:
*Laut einem Beitrag im EA Forum ist die Zertifizierung der Beta für alle Plattformen abgeschlossen. Was soviel bedeutet wie, das es jetzt rein theoretisch jeden Augenblick losgehen kann.
Ich persönlich glaube allerdings trotzdem weiter an ein Startdatum rund um den bisher als fast sicher geltenden 27.09.
*



Update 2:* 
 Der heutige Battleblog ist zwar noch nicht erschienen, dennoch scheint  es schon ziemlich sicher zu sein, das es dort nichts über die Beta zu  lesen geben wird und diese auch nicht in den nächsten Tagen  erscheint.
 Die Wahrscheinlichste Theorie momentan ist:

 Ankündigung der Beta auf der Tokyo GameShow und Start irgendwann in der vorletzten oder letzten Septemberwoche, besonders der 27.09. wird jetzt immer öfter als mögliches Startdatum geannt. Aber auch hier gilt, das sind alles nur Spekulation.
*


Update:*
So langsam verdichtet sich die Hinweise, das der Betastart nicht so  abläuft, wie oben beschrieben. Der eindeutigste Hinweis darauf ist, das  EA es wohl nicht wagen würde, die Open Beta am 11.9. zu starten.

Zu Ohren gekommen ist mir jetzt auch schon folgender möglicher Ablauf:  Am 9.9. startet der Clientdownload, am 10.9. startet die Closed Beta und  am 12.9. die Open Beta.
Natürlich ist auch das reine Spekulation.

Hier mal noch zwei interessante Dinge: 
- Heute Nachmittag sollen die EA Foren wegen Wartungsarbeiten vorrübergehend nicht erreichbar sein      
                                                - Der Battleblog 10 wurde auf morgen verschoben




*Original:*
Ein Beitrag auf www.battlefield3online.com deutet darauf hin, das die Beta zu Battlefield 3 am 9. September startet. Hierbei würde es sich zunächst um den exklusiven 48h Zugang für Origin Vorbesteller handeln, die öffentliche Beta würde am 11. September folgen. 



> *Battlefield 3 Beta Date is no Mystery!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


P.S. 
Falls das ganze hier gegen irgendetwas verstößt, bitte ich um eine entsprechende Bearbeitung des Beitrages.


*
*


----------



## Papa (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Ok, ich lass mich morgen Überrachen und sollte es kommen ist das Wochenende gelaufen und wir lassen die Server qualmen.


----------



## mksu (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Macht euch keine großen Hoffnungen,am Ende werdet ihr nur enttäuscht sein.

Meine Infos gehen nachwievor von einem Betastart am 25. September aus.


----------



## _Sv3nyB0y_ (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Es wäre zwar schön, wenn morgen ein ClosedBeta-Start wäre, aber ich kann es mir absolut nicht vorstellen, dass DICE den Starttag auf einen Freitag legt.. da es Anfang des Wochenendes wäre, würde das die Kapazitäten der Download-Server sprengen.. Ich gehe von einem Start unter der Woche aus, da würde sich der Donnerstag am besten anbieten.. 
Nach den meisten Informationen, wird es wohl in genau 2 Wochen, am 22. September losgehen ^__^ (nach der  Tokyo GameShow)
und die OpenBeta vermutlich, wie es schon mksu geschrieben hat, am 25. September.
lgg


----------



## wheeler (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

beta release an 9/11 ........wie geschmachvoll....business geht über alles


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

ich denke eh, das sie früh genug bescheid geben und auch die download-server 1 2 tage vorher öffenen, das man bis zum start vllt schon alles gesaugt hat. aber einfach son "huch, jetz bin ich an den schalter gekommen, naja, schnell ne mail schreiben, das es doch schon los geht..." glaub ich irgendwie ned ^^


----------



## Oneill (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Zumal es viel zu kurzfristig wäre, den Betastart einen Tag vorher noch nicht bekannt gegeben zu haben.

Die vielen Fans die schon seit Wochen vorm Pc sitzen, in der Ecke Paletten mit Redbull, Ravioli und kästenweise Bier, die müssen doch Urlaub nehmen....


Und 11.9 nicht als Datum in Frage kommt, und Betastart an einem Wochenenden/Freitag sehr stark auf die Server haun würde. Zumal dann die armen Jungs am Wochenende arbeiten müssten....

Ich befürchte wir müssen noch was warten, naja das Bier hält sich ja noch was*g*


----------



## robbe (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Ihr nehmt einem aber auch jedes bisschen Hofnung.
So wirklich glaub ich ja auch nicht dran, aber es wäre einfach zu schön um Wahr zu sein. Noch über 2 Wochen warten halt ich einfach nicht aus.


----------



## Rizzard (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Zum einen wird die Beta sicherlich nicht am 09/11 starten, zum anderen wohl auch nicht Sonntags.

Ich gehe mittlerweile frühestens von KW38 aus.


----------



## Darksystem (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

Haha, das wär zu krass am 11.9.

Das bringt EA nicht.


----------



## PixelSign (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*

würde ja gern vorbestellen nur gibt es ja noch keine informationen zum thema cut/uncut


----------



## mkay87 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*



PixelSign schrieb:


> würde ja gern vorbestellen nur gibt es ja noch keine informationen zum thema cut/uncut


 
Bisher war noch kein Battlefield cut, so ist es auch dieses Mal uncut.


----------



## PixelSign (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*



mkay87 schrieb:


> Bisher war noch kein Battlefield cut, so ist es auch dieses Mal uncut.


 
hoffen wir es mal. aber battlefield hat sich ja bisher auch keinen namen als gore game gemacht.

*also wo vorbestellten?*


----------



## r|sen_ (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Ich wollt grade schon nach dem 1. Absatz schreiben: NIEMALS AN 9/11! xD


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

lol was habt ihr alle mit dem 11.9 nur weil da ma en abgekaterter Unfall passiert ist heißt das noch lange net das die da net die beta rausbringen könnten


----------



## snaapsnaap (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Wenn dann doch eher Samstag/Sonntag (10./11.) Closed und ab Montag (12.) dann Open.


----------



## PixelSign (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> lol was habt ihr alle mit dem 11.9 nur weil da ma en abgekaterter Unfall passiert ist


 
du musst einer der wenigen sein die nicht ganz verstanden haben was an dem tag passiert ist oder?


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



PixelSign schrieb:


> du musst einer der wenigen sein die nicht ganz verstanden haben was an dem tag passiert ist oder?



ich weiß schon was da passiert is , blöd bin ich nich.


----------



## butter_milch (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Ich kann das große Rumgeheule über den 11.09. nicht nachvollziehen. Seit 2001 sind in den beiden großen Konflikten, welche nur durch die Geschehnisse vom 11.09.01 möglich gemacht wurden, über 250.000 Menschen gestorben.

So gesehen gibt es keinen guten Tag um die Beta eines Kriegsspiels zu starten.

Je früher desto besser finde ich allerdings. Ich will endlich ballern


----------



## PEG96 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Wenn sie am 11.9.  erscheint, kommt auch ein teil singleplayer mitdazu, indem man den 11. SEptember verhindert


----------



## JHD (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Jetzt erkläre mir mal bitte einer von euch Heulsusen was BF3 mit dem Anschlag vom 11.9. gemein hat? Was denn? Sollen jetzt etwa Spiele und Filme die mit New York zu tun haben auch nicht am 11.9. rauskommen dürfen? Oder Flugsimulatoren? Logisch wäre es, wenn an dem Datum, wo die Amerikaner den Irak und Afghanistan angegriffen haben keine Spiele dieser Art rauskommen würden, da sind nämlich die Jungs die ihr in BF3 spielen könnt mit den Waffen mit denen ihr in BF3 schießen könnt in andere Länder eingefallen. Nur wann war das? Weiß keiner von euch, was?


----------



## robbe (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Leute könnt ihr jetzt mal damit aufhören?
Ich hab keine Lust drauf das hier dicht gemacht wird.

Ob ihr es schlimm findet, wenn das Spiel am 11.9. rauskommen würde, ist eure Sache.
Aber überlegt mal was vorallem in der Anti-Spiele Presse los wäre, sollte die Beta tatsächlich am 11.9. starten.

Ich glaube damit würde sich EA absolut keinen gefallen tun.


----------



## kruecke (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Es wäre am schlausten die Beta am 9/11 zu starten. Dann sind sie in allen Medien!


----------



## n1salat (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

... who the **** cares! meine güte die Beta soll "täglich" rauskommen und es wird gehyped gehyped gehyped.. was die community manager Gamm und zh1n0 (oder ähnlich) jedes mal von sich geben, ist auch nur noch nen witz.

ISt mir völlig unverständlich wie man die leute so zappeln lassen kann. Ein klares ja oder nein wäre mittlerweile echt wünschenswert.....


----------



## DarkMo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

wartet doch einfach >< eines schönen tages irds schon "klingeln" und los gehts. alles zappel un zippeln ändert da nix dran.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Das Spiel ist für mich eine Art Unterhaltung und ich bringe es in keinster weise mit dem 9/11 in Verbindung.


----------



## PixelSign (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

ihr müsst aber mal von der meinung der amerikaner über den 11.9. ausgehen. die werden das ganze schon etwas anders sehen als wir. da es sich ja bei bf3 immerhin um ein "kriegsspiel" handelt und amerika ein riesiger markt ist, wird man die veröffentlichung der beta vllt nicht gerade genau auf diesen tag legen.


----------



## krauthead (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



PixelSign schrieb:


> ihr müsst aber mal von der meinung der amerikaner über den 11.9. ausgehen. die werden das ganze schon etwas anders sehen als wir. da es sich ja bei bf3 immerhin um ein "kriegsspiel" handelt und amerika ein riesiger markt ist, wird man die veröffentlichung der beta vllt nicht gerade genau auf diesen tag legen.


 
CoD ist dort aber wesentlich beliebter als BF. BF ist in Europa wesentlich populärer. 

Ich freu mich schon auf die Beta, egal wann die beginnt


----------



## skuttner (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

interpretiert nicht so viel in ein datum...

black ops wurde am 9. november released, jetzt schaut mal in das geschichtsbuch, was am selben datum so alles passiert ist...

niemanden, der sich an den 11. september erinnern will, wird interessieren ob am selben tag die beta eines videospiels startet...
ich glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass bf3 die beta am sonntag startet...ich denke die beta wird unter der woche gestartet und nicht an einem wochenende...


----------



## Arroxlight (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Kann mir jemand sagen wie man an der Beta teilnehmen kann?


----------



## robbe (8. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Runterladen und spielen


----------



## Star_KillA (9. September 2011)

Und heute ist es soweit ?


----------



## hempsmoker (9. September 2011)

Sieht nicht so aus.


----------



## ChaoZ (9. September 2011)

Ich schätze, eher nicht.
Auf Minecraft 1.8 freue ich mich sowieso mehr.


----------



## robbe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Mal schauen was der Battleblog heute bereithält.


----------



## Rizzard (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Der Battleblog befasst sich doch mehr mit dem Spiel ansich. Glaube nicht das da Infos über die Beta fallen werden.
Auf Twitter wird gerade oft der 19.09.11 gemunkelt. Ist aber reines Wunschdenken der Spieler ohne Bestätigung von Dice.


----------



## Star_KillA (9. September 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Battleblog befasst sich doch mehr mit dem Spiel ansich. Glaube nicht das da Infos über die Beta fallen werden.
> Auf Twitter wird gerade oft der 19.09.11 gemunkelt. Ist aber reines Wunschdenken der Spieler ohne Bestätigung von Dice.



Battleblog 10 wurde extra auf heute verschoben


----------



## Andi2008 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Naja, aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung können wir wahrscheinlich erst heute Nachmittag mit News rechnen....
(war doch -12 Stunden, oder?)


----------



## butter_milch (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



Andi2008 schrieb:


> Naja, aufgrund der Zeitverschiebung können wir wahrscheinlich erst heute Nachmittag mit News rechnen....
> (war doch -12 Stunden, oder?)


 
New York hängt 6 Stunden hinterher, Los Angeles 9 Stunden. Battleblog 10 wird also wahrscheinlich erst am Abend gepostet.

Ich halte es für wahrscheinlich, dass es jetzt losgeht. Das Spiel geht in zwei Wochen Gold, langsam wird die Zeit knapp. Außer DICE hat aus der BC2 Beta nichts gelernt...


----------



## looka (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Wenn sie nur diesen blöden Zeitdruck nicht hätten, der von EA ausgeht...
Sie sollten den Releasetermin besser um 1 Monat nach hinten verschieben und es ordentlich machen..


----------



## wheeler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen*



Darksystem schrieb:


> Haha, das wär zu krass am 11.9.
> 
> Das bringt EA nicht.


 Das stimmt, die Eier haben die schlicht nicht .... gut, wäre auch ein wenig pietätlos, die Amis wären net so amused, die haben an dem Tag andere Dinge im Kopf ...



butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich kann das große Rumgeheule über den  11.09. nicht nachvollziehen. Seit 2001 sind in den beiden großen  Konflikten, welche nur durch die Geschehnisse vom 11.09.01 möglich  gemacht wurden, über 250.000 Menschen gestorben.
> 
> So gesehen gibt es keinen guten Tag um die Beta eines Kriegsspiels zu starten.
> 
> Je früher desto besser finde ich allerdings. Ich will endlich ballern


 Frei nach Pispers: Du musst das in Relation zueinander setzen können,  du kannst 3.000 Amis nicht mit soundso viel toten Sonstwas gleichsetzen,  da muss man qualitativ differenzieren können.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Doppelpost


----------



## s3nSeLeZz (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich schätze, eher nicht.
> Auf Minecraft 1.8 freue ich mich sowieso mehr.


 
wurde ja leider auch verschoben  hatte mich schon auf gestern vorbereitet..


----------



## RON1901 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Die Closed-Beta soll am 15. starten.

Siehe hier:
BF3 Beta | Battlefield 3


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Laut der Quelle startet die Beta am 27.09.11

Battlefield 3: Beta startet am 27.09 – 1,25 Mio. Vorbestellungen » BF-Games.net


----------



## wheeler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

und die quelle? "laut ea" ist ja wohl kaum als offiziell zu bezeichnen oder?


----------



## Gateway (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Beta hin Beta her, wichtig ist das der Release-Termin gehalten wird und das die Server dann stabil laufen.


----------



## Andi2008 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Super, hat noch jemand ein anderes Datum?


----------



## wheeler (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*



Gateway schrieb:


> Beta hin Beta her, wichtig ist das der Release-Termin gehalten wird und das die Server dann stabil laufen.



das wird nicht passieren..spätestens zum release wird der tägliche lag beim BF3 spielen der ständige begleiter werden


----------



## PEG96 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Wenn wir schon bei Gerüchten sind, ich bin der Meinung, dass die Beta am 20.9 rauskommt, weil EA mir ein Geburtstagsgeschenk macht

Ernsthaft, es ist mir relativ egal, hauptsache das Hauptspiel wird klasse und die standartmäßigen BF-Anfangsbugs werden schnell gefixt

MfG PEG


----------



## Andi2008 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update]*

Also, die Alpha auf der gamescom lief schon sehr gut, hätte nichts dagegen endlich die Beta zu zocken.
*lechz*


----------



## robbe (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 2 - vorerst kein Betastart]*

Es gibt einen neuen Single Player Trailer:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u5eLbPQt_Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## butter_milch (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 2 - vorerst kein Betastart]*

Der neue Battleblog ist ne absolute Ente. Langsam pisst mich DICE richtig an.


----------



## Andi2008 (9. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 2 - vorerst kein Betastart]*

Ok, also dauert es noch.... ätzend....


----------



## robbe (13. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 2 -Vorerst doch keine Beta]*

Versehentlicher Post


----------



## robbe (17. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 3 - Zertifizierung abgeschlossen]*

Update


----------



## jensi251 (17. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 3 - Zertifizierung abgeschlossen]*

Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## robbe (20. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 4 - Beta erscheint am 27.09.]*

Update


----------



## lunar19 (20. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 4 - Beta erscheint am 27.09.]*

Uiiii, die Anforderungen sind ganz schön happig....


----------



## kühlprofi (20. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 4 - Beta erscheint am 27.09.]*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Uiiii, die Anforderungen sind ganz schön happig....


 Finde das jetzt nicht so happig. Die Anforderungen sind doch relativ Zeitgemäss für Gamer-PC's.
Für eine solche Grafik reicht nunmal Mutti's PC nicht mehr aus


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 4 - Beta erscheint am 27.09.]*



lunar19 schrieb:


> Uiiii, die Anforderungen sind ganz schön happig....


 Es geht ..... wird auf deinem System trotzdem schniecke aussehen. = )


Genau das wollen die Leute aber letztllich auch: Dass BF3 die Systeme ordentlich ****t, auch wenn's wohl nicht derart die eigene Hardware misshandeln soll wie allgemein erwartet.


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta könnte am 9.September erscheinen [Update 4 - Beta erscheint am 27.09.]*



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Finde das jetzt nicht so happig. Die Anforderungen sind doch relativ Zeitgemäss für Gamer-PC's.
> Für eine solche Grafik reicht nunmal Mutti's PC nicht mehr aus


 wie im anderen thread schon geschrieben... systemvorrausetzungsangaben sind meist sehr niedrig angesetzt. also das was die als empfohlen ansehen sieht sogar der otto normal user als minimum an. entweder haben sich die zeiten geändert, oder es IST happig


----------



## Lucetight (21. September 2011)

Sie startet jetzt am 29.9 und für vorbestellet am 27.9!! Das wird ein Spaß!


----------



## robbe (22. September 2011)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Beta Info Thread [Update 5 - Battlelog Seite Online]*

Update


----------



## jeamal (24. September 2011)

kann man da noch mitzocken, wenn man das jetz noch vorbestellt?nee oder?


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2011)

die beta is open... also kann jeder mitzocken. der (moh usw) bonus bezieht sich nur auf ne 2tages closed vorweg.


----------



## PEG96 (25. September 2011)

Iwie komme ich nicht rein, auch wenn ich die LE von MoH habe, wo genau muss die denn regestriert sein?


----------



## lunar19 (25. September 2011)

> Uiiii, die Anforderungen sind ganz schön happig....     Es geht ..... wird auf deinem System trotzdem schniecke aussehen. = )



Hoffens wir mal


----------



## robbe (25. September 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Iwie komme ich nicht rein, auch wenn ich die LE von MoH habe, wo genau muss die denn regestriert sein?


 
Zurzeit kommt niemand mehr rein.


----------



## erlandsen (27. September 2011)

Battlefield 3 Beta Gameplay Leak - YouTube


"I got a VIP acces, so I can play this game until 25/26. They are some  lagg from Fraps because I played the game on my external HDD, not on my  SSD. My System settings are: Recorded with Fraps 250GB 7200RPM Internal  320GB 5400RPM External 60GB System and Game SSD Windows 7 64 Bit AMD  Phenom T1055 @ 6x 2,88 GhZ , Turbo 3.21 MODDED XFX ATI READON HD 6950  2048MB GDDR5 4 GB DDR 3 Corsair 1600 MhZ Ram The game runs on *Ultra  settings with AA and MSMA between 45-68 FPS*. Yes, Ultra Settings (Bcase  Beta)"

Mit ner 6950 läuft es auf Ultra !!!
Frohe Kunde von Onkel erlandsen


----------

